# 2014



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

Here's a handful of recent trail camera pictures... as I check my cameras throughout the season I'll update and add to the thread.

I have a couple spots that I've discovered over the last couple years. I hiked into one of those spots with my two oldest kids (7 & 5 years old) in early June. Both did great however my daughter did have a scare when she fell into a red ant hill. Luckily, she didn't get hurt.
I got a series of pictures of an elk pulling the tail end of my python lock from the security box and chewing on it. Darn thing chewed the plastic coating off the last several inches.
I'm not seeing the bigger bulls that I was seeing last year, hopefully they show up later.
The last buck will hopefully end up being the biggest buck I have captured on camera to date. I'm sure hoping that he sticks around and shows up on the cameras through the summer.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

That last buck should be a good one... Hope you smoke him with your muzzy


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

Here's my top handful from the latest batch:


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

And a couple more:
This was my first batch from a new Wildgame Innovations camera. Picture quality leaves a little bit be be desired and seems to a touch on the grainy side.

Looks like a couple of the bigger bulls have reappeared to my absolute delight. All four cameras are in one of my primary deer hunting spots and although deer seem get pretty sparse in number during mid-summer as the elk take over, when the elk rut starts up these elk will move off to somewhere else and the deer will magically reappear.


----------

